# Dogs



## FamilyJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi, we are looking to move to the Silver Coast. We would be bringing our two dogs from Turkey. I have a couple of questions if anyone can help me. Is it fairly safe to walk dogs or are there many street dogs that are aggressive. Are there certain beaches we would be allowed on, I understand certain beaches would probably be off limits. Is there good kennel and boarding facilities for if we were to go away on holiday? Any help would be appreciated. Many thanks.`


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi,i live in salir do porto.walking dogs there is no problem at all.you can take dogs on the beach but not in the peak holiday months when they erect no dogs signs.there are good dog kennels around to leave them safe when you go on holiday.we have been retired here just over a year and its a great place for dogs and there 2 leg friends as well.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

+1 with zakooo. I'll also add that our vets are awesome and they have a kennel set up too. Their kennel ( Hotel as it's called ) is far superior to the one we used in the UK and costs 8 euros per night per dog. 

You have to watch walking in the country during hunting season as the Portuguese love to shoot anything that moves, including themselves, as they do like a spot of wine or two before loading their shotguns. In fact we have known it recently that they lost an opportunity, through stupidity, to shoot live game, and started throwing pines cones in the air instead..

If you do walk in the country you may well have to put up with the fact it is common for locals to defecate and leave it for your dog's supper. Our two labs are forever finding these little treasures.

Most importantly : spring time is when procession caterpillars are on the on the move and are mainly in wooded (pine) areas but we have seen them on the road side. These little fellas will kill your dog through contact.


----------



## FamilyJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for that. I had read about the caterpillars and also the hunting season and somehow missed the page on defecating! Good to know vets and kennels are good and reasonable.


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

It is a good idea to keep your dogs on the lead even in the country as shepherds and goat herders have been known to leave poisoned meat around for dogs to find. We lost one dog this way and it is exceedingly unpleasant for dog and owner alike.


----------

